# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - 1990 toro is better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with smokehole on this one. There is a good flavor in every puff, and I like DPG blends- for reference. As this is about the same price a...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - 1990 toro is better


----------

